# which job should i take up? confused with csv n iitpsa report



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi all iam frm india.. i applied fr csv at new delhi consulate and got my csv.. i have a doubt.. hope u guys can clear my doubt.. i have nominated fr the three skills MICROSOFT SYSTEM ENGINEER, DESKTOP SUPPORT ENGINEER & DATA CENTER OPERATIONS. my iitpsa confirmation says i am eligible fr 3 of the nominated critical skills. but where as in my csv they mentioned only MICROSOFT SYSTEM ENGINEER.. where as what i noticed is for all the people who applied from mumbai consulate, all the 3 nominations were mentioned in their visa.. though for the 3 skills i nominated roles n responsibilities are same the designation/title of the job changes from company to company (say like if in a company namely A they call it microsoft system engineer, in company namely B they call it as server administrator/desktop engineer/l4 engineer/help dek engineer/network administrator etc).. now my doubt is can i take up job frm any of 3 skills i nominated during my visa application (MICROSOFT SYSTEM ENGINEER, DESKTOP SUPPORT ENGINEER & DATA CENTER OPERATIONS as my iitpsa written confirmation of the skills report say iam eligible fr the 3 nominated skills ) r am i supposed to take up job only as microsoft system engineer as it was the only skill mentioned in my csv... please help me. iam going to cape town on december 4 2015.

@legalman need ur advice..


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi,
As far as i know, you have to stick to the job mentioned in VISA, but most of the people don't do that. After you enter the country u can apply for other related jobs and explain to your consultants or the company you applied for and then after getting the offer later on you can change the critical skills visa according to your offer letter.
I got my CSV for 5 years to work as Programmer which in Offer Letter.
For how many years you got the VISA ??
You applied for CSV with offer letter or without offer letter ??


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ ravi 0917

thanks fr the qick response bro.. i applied fr csv with out job offer n i got it intially fr 1 year.. nw i need to go to s.a n find the job.. wt do i do now?


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ravi0197

u said "explain to your consultants or the company you applied for and then after getting the offer later on you can change the critical skills visa according to your offer letter.".. hw do i do tht? how do i change my csv according to the offer letter i get? i applied fr csv with out job offer.. so i got csv intially fr 1 year..nw i need to find a job in csv n get it extended to 5 years.. wt do i do now? iam totally confused  in my case can i take up any job according to the skills i nominated (which were also confirmed in written report of confirmation of skills frm iitpsa)??? r am i supposed to only find the job which was mentioned in my csv?? please advice me..


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

can some 1 please advice me


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi Krish,
Only Visitors VISA cannot be changed to any other type of VISA.
Visa is just to enter the country. And after that you can do whatever the job you get as long as there is a good understanding between you and u r company.. and as long u don't become a problem to correctional services or immigration department. As far as i know Nobody cares what you doing after u entered the country . Its illegal only when u get caught what you working on is not related to your VISA. There are so many ppl here fro diff countries with visas and working in different fields that are not related to their VISAS. Just need to be good with everyone with no problems. 
Consultants will ask what type of VISA you got and you can tell them that u gt a Critical Skills VISA, explain about it and can show your skills certificate from IITPSA to prove your skills.Tell them that you can change your VISA status after you get into a company. Its not a big deal and they will understand. I did the same and submitted the docs of IITPSA, certifications etc and they accepted. Consultants want skilled employees
Its a kind of risk but not illegal so need to worry.
I wish you a good luck.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks fr the valuable info bro  so u say i can change my critical skills visa ( frm microsoft system enginerr to the job i get there as long as it is realated to the skills mentions in my iitpsa skills report) after entering s.a n securing a job i desire.. n fr changing tht can i do tht remaining in s.a itself r do i need to travel all the way back to india n re-apply?


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ Ravi0917
"Its a kind of risk but not illegal so need to worry." and wt is tht risk about bro? thanks alot fr ur quick response


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi krish,
Try to get the certifications when you are in India, and will be very easy to obtain a Job here with certifications. In a month or 2.
Yes you can apply for/change your visa with in the Validity period.
Only the Visitors visa cannot be changed to any other type of VISA.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Risk is like, if and only if any one complains about your work/VISA because of jealous, enimity that you are not working on the field stated on your VISA. But i dont think it gonna be a big problem though as your visa is valid(time period). Worst case you may loose the job.
I came here on a visit visa very long ago . Converted to general work visa and then skills visa so i knw the probs. but now you cannot convert visit to any other type of VISA from June 2014. Dont approach immigr layers, most of them will rob you for nothing. try to do things by yourself and save u r money.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Check Jobs in South Africa | Job search | Pnet.co.za, Search Jobs | CareerJunction.
These two are famous job portals for the job opportunities n pay scale. 
Free Classifieds on Gumtree South Africa for your accomodation.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Check Jobs in South Africa | Job search | Pnet.co.za, Search Jobs | CareerJunction for jobs and pay scales.
Free Classifieds on Gumtree South Africa for accomodation and place to live.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks fr the links bro  thanks a lottttttttttt .. i book marked thm  

"field stated on your VISA" wt does tht exactly mean? my fiels is IT ( computer networks is my area of specialization) MICROSOFT SYSTEM ENGINEER was mentioned in my csv... n in iitpsa report i t was MICROSOFT SYSTEM ENGINEER, desktop engineer, data center operations.. does it mean as long as roles n responsibilities are same i can take up any job in this field/my area of specialization which i reported as to b to iitpsa and embassy guys though the job title is different? sy like i can work as system administrator though only MICROSOFT SYSTEM ENGINEER was mentioned in my csv?? is it some thing like tht?


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

*csv*

On My Visa it says. To Take up Employment at <company name> as Senior Programmer until date 2020 as per my employment contract/offer letter..
But you can apply for PR after u enter the country and no need to wait for 5 yrs as u gt the csv.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

really?? tht sounds great bro.. my visa says "conditions: to take up employment in the categeory of microsoft system engineer with in one year and report to the dept of home affairs". though my csv is in intially valid fr only 1 year n as of now i don't have any job offer in hand, can i still directly apply fr a pr with out a job offer? wt is the process fr tht?? wt documents i need to do tht??


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

I meant to say You need to get a Job offer and then can apply for PR using the Job offer and critical skills VISA without waiting for 5 year period. I applied for PR without CSV waiting for the outcome, 8 months now. Should of applied using CSV which is much quicker. Get your Indian Police clearance certificate from your region which you need for PR.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Kewl tht sounds great bro.. Will do tht immediately as soon as I get a job  thanks for such a valuable info


----------



## horizon_kg (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Frnz, I am the newbie and interested to re-locate to SA on critical visa. I have below queries though. Please help me if you have already gone through these queries:

1) I am currently working in a mix role of Business Analyst and Project Manager in IT industry (investment banking domain). Though my designation/role in current company offer letter says as just "Project Manager" and not BA. How to convince the DHA that I am doing a BA role (bcoz only BA role is present in critical skills list)

2) Do we need to show any kind of financial back up in our bank account to get critical visa? I have read somewhere that the amount which need to be shown as around 3,00,000 Rands 

3) I have done my 1 year full time executive MBA from IIM lucknow, but as you might be aware that IIMs do not give MBA degree but give PGDM (i.e diploma). Any impact on my candidature because of this?

4) What is the total expense of obtaining critical visa in indian currency?

Appreciate your reply


----------

